# Not Enough Memory to save



## Imaimashii (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, when I try to save my project in Corel Painter I get the message "There is not enough memory to complete this operation"

Is it the tmp folder that's full? 

I got 4gig ram, I doubt that my file takes over 4 gig save...
I've disabled "create backup while save" but that didn't work either, I tried changing the save location to my external hdd, but that didn't work either!

HELP, since this is an important project!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't used this program for a long time, but I remember the same prob. Have you increased your XP virtual memory? i.e. amount of ram x 3.
Added: I had a look around and found this, copied and pasted :
:Have you definitely configured Draw to use the c: drive as its temporary swap drive? Corel Draw does not automatically use the Windows temp folder, but follows the setting in Tools/Options/Workspace/Memory.

Check that this is set correctly and that it reports as much free space as you would expect it to.

Also, does your drawing contain any large bitmaps? Bear in mind that as Core Draw compresses these on final saving, a file of, say, 400Mb when saved, could temporarily give rise to very much bigger memory requirements if a large compressed bitmap has to be uncompressed to open for editing. This would also account for it taking a very long time.

More:You didnlt tell me whether you are using a file with large bitmap images in it, which may require several Gb of temporary storage when they are uncompressed.

If the application is getting very slow and temprary space is reported as short, it may also be a problem with the Windows Virtual Memory.

Virtual Memory is used by Windows to swap information from RAM to the hard disk in order to free memory for use by applications when physical RAM is low. If you are opening a file of 800Mb, this might well need several Gb of virtual space and Windows paging file may not be set to provide this.

By default, Windows sets the paging file size to 1.5 times the amount of RAM on the system. This can be increased if CorelDRAW appears to slow as a result of large graphics and object intensive documents. When setting the paging size, it is recommended that the maximum size should not exceed 3 times the physical RAM installed on the computer, so in your case 3Gb. (If you don't know how to increase Virtual Memory settings in Windows XP, see the Windows help files.)

However it may be that the only satisfactory answer is to increase real RAM to, maybe 2Gb if you want to handle files of 800Mb, or to rearrange your work so that the files are not that big.


----------



## Imaimashii (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't mention that I'm on Mac, sorry about that!
But thank you for your reply anyways


----------

